# Roofing scam?



## molly39 (22 Mar 2010)

Unfortunately my retired parents seem to have had the wool pulled over their eyes by a cowboy builder and I'm looking for ways to limit damage. Fella knocked on their door a couple of weeks back and offered to clean their fascia boards for €250, they agreed he started the work and then told them there some loose tiles but he'd fix them for another €200. 

Again they agreed, he did some work but didn't finish it and said he'd be back next day, my mother was on her own at this stage and paid him the full €450. They didn't hear from him ( he'd left fascia in a mess and only done half of it) and called him a week later. 

He came back and told them their tile ridges were cracked but he'd fix them for €500 , incredibly I know, they agreed and paid him that money too, only realising at the end that he hadn't finished. He said he'd be back Monday (today) and sent two of his guys who started on the rest of the work and then called my Dad to tell him there was another hole in the roof that they could fix with a tube, no price was mentioned and he agreed again !! (He's not a feeble old man by the way, but has been incredibly foolish in this instance in my view).  They came in at end of day, still not having finished original work and tried to get him to pay €1200, which he refused to do and demanded to speak to the original fella. This chap will be round in the morning, and I and my husband are going to be there too, along with a friend of ours who is a builder to give us an estimate as to what work has been done, quality and value. 

So, if it looks as if the work is genuine and done to standard , I'll tell my parents to pay it and just be more careful in future . BUT if the work is substandard and not worth the money quoted.. where do we go from here ? Can we refuse to pay for work done ? I can't find any reference to a regulatory body for such tradesmen or a Trading Standards body. Are they likely to come back and terrorise my parents when we're not there ? Anyone had any experience with this sort of thing?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Mar 2010)

Ask for their VAT number and business contact details.


----------



## pudds (22 Mar 2010)

Sorry for your Parents troubles.... but these seem like a right crowd of cowboys.   Years ago when I lived in Dublin I saw a fellow *pointing up ridge tiles* on a house at the back of our house.....he was sitting there taking breaks and sunning himself and then with his elbow or maybe he used something.... I saw him smashing a few tiles.    More lolly for him

Golden rule is *never* to have work carried out on your roof from anyone that calls to your door.  

I'd would be inclined to report it to the Gardai and see if one of them could be there when they call round...they would love to catch scum like this preying on the elderly.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Mar 2010)

Make sure to take the registration number of vehicle that he arrives in and confirm that your parents will be contacting the Revenue Commissioners to avail of any tax allowances due (even though there aren't any AFAIK).

You do need to be careful of your parents future security and speaking to the gardai is a necessity and you might well find that these guys have been working in the area and have done the same thing to others.


----------



## molly39 (23 Mar 2010)

Thanks all for the input.Our  Builder friend  who checked it this am says its a bodge job and the bit they were trying to get €1200 for doesnt exist! So Dad phoned and told cowboys not to come back and has written €950 off to experience and is informing gardai. Really worrying as he's by no means feeble or silly,was  just a bit naive this time.. so god knows what they'd get out of someone vulnerable!


----------



## Chocks away (23 Mar 2010)

Would it be OK to post this fellows name and number, MODS? It may save some other naive people from getting caught. Or even prevent a heart attack.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Mar 2010)

I doubt they will allow it Chocks away ..... posting personal details about people (dubious or not) could be opening a can of worms ...


----------



## gianni (23 Mar 2010)

sue ellen said:


> you do need to be careful of your parents future security and speaking to the gardai is a necessity and you might well find that these guys have been working in the area and have done the same thing to others.



+1


----------



## Complainer (23 Mar 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Would it be OK to post this fellows name and number, MODS? It may save some other naive people from getting caught. Or even prevent a heart attack.


Why not set up your own site and post details, so it will be your house/assets that their lawyers go after.


----------



## Chocks away (23 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> Why not set up your own site and post details, so it will be your house/assets that their lawyers go after.


Hey! I asked a question ....... If the OP's post is true then the guy is a conman. Agreed? How many conmen have you read about who have gone through the courts to restore their good name (and won)?


----------



## Complainer (23 Mar 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Hey! I asked a question ....... If the OP's post is true then the guy is a conman. Agreed? How many conmen have you read about who have gone through the courts to restore their good name (and won)?


So you don't have a problem putting your own house at risk then - right?


----------



## Leo (24 Mar 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Hey! I asked a question ....... If the OP's post is true then the guy is a conman. Agreed? How many conmen have you read about who have gone through the courts to restore their good name (and won)?


 
You touched on the key point here, *if the OP's post is true*. We have no way of knowing, nothing here constitutes proof. Posting this person's name and accusing them of opperating a scam is libelous. Brendan as the owner of AAM is the one who would then bear the consequences. 

In short, do not name or otherwise identify this individual.
Leo


----------



## molly39 (24 Mar 2010)

Leo said:


> You touched on the key point here, *if the OP's post is true*. We have no way of knowing, nothing here constitutes proof. Posting this person's name and accusing them of opperating a scam is libelous. Brendan as the owner of AAM is the one who would then bear the consequences.
> 
> In short, do not name or otherwise identify this individual.
> Leo


 

It's very sadly all true .. and even more sadly my parents only got the guy's first name .. which is also all that was printed on his "card" .. along with a disconnected 086 number !! and an 089 number which was still working yesterday ... In fairness even if I had the rest it wouldn't be right  for me to post it for all the reasons above - my parents have told everyone local to them in Clane Co Kildare to beware .. And to warn everyone else and as some of the other posters have said  NEVER give work to someone who just calls to the door, ALWAYS get a written itemised quote up front, and ALWAYs inspect the work and make sure you're happy with it before you pay anything over ... I'm still fairly astonished my normally streetwise parents got caught out this way.. but I suppose everyone is entitled to a senior moment..


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Mar 2010)

Report it to the Gardaí.


----------



## JOEC26 (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Roofing scam*

I never cease to be amazed at the number of people who employ these "door to door" cowboys. Its typical of the Irish attidude of "back street" operators. These guys thrive on the fact that so many people want a "cheap" job, probably for cash! Most of them are on the dole anyway. ONLY use reputable & locally recommended people. The Gardai cant do much in the majority of cases, so the onus lies with us.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Mar 2010)

Still no harm to report .....


----------



## kpbryww (29 Aug 2013)

*Another Scam Roofer/Builder Bray/Greystones/wicklow*

Friday 24th August 2013 at around 2:30 in the afternoon an old woman that was at home alone in Bray had 3 men call to her door - saying there was a problem with her roof which needed to fixed or somebody might get hurt - they offered to do the repair for 350 Euro. 

They mixed a small amount of cement and applied it to the front and then asked for 1050 Euro. The woman was suspicious at this point and phoned her niece who phoned the guards who arrived and the guys then left without payment. 
The leaflet they handed the woman and the company details on their van led the elderly woman to believe they were legit. 

(They were spotted again on Saturday 25th August. again today on the Greystones road heading into Bray. )

These guys have flyers and van with a golden pages logo which looks legit. There is a golden page website with the same details phone number etc as the van and flyers so I'm not sure if these guys are impersonating a legit business or not.


----------



## hazelgreen (30 Aug 2013)

Yes I must confess to being 'caught' and being taken in by glossy leaflet.  I do have a bad roof from original housebuild so I  am easy target.  I usually ignore doorbell from such chaps but got tricked into answering it as he used distinctive code only my neighbour uses 

He also did a disappearing act for few hours leaving his pal behind.  I was about to phone one of two numbers when the pal said neither was his!  Good point to take reg number of such operators and maybe to check out phone numbers in advance to see if legit.  Especially when he is standing in front of  you


----------



## kpbryww (30 Aug 2013)

Hi,
Sorry to hear you fell victim to these guys they are very convincing and with professional leaflets a listing in the golden pages and van's with company logo etc its really not surprising that lots of people fall victim to them.  Unfortunately many people never complain or inform the guards as they feel in some way it was their fault or feel foolish for being taken in.  

I have contacted Ann Ferris Anne (Vice-Chair of Oireachtas Justice, Defence & Equality Committee) who is to contact the local superintendent about this please email her your details so she can work with the Garda to try have these guys and this type of scam stopped. anne.ferris@oir.ie 

Anne Ferris Reply Facebook
"Thanks for sending this on to me. I got your emails also and I'm following this up with the Garda Superintendent. I'll let you know how I get on."

Interesting in the UK and Australia they have a cooling off period in which its illegal to ask for or accept any payment for work done for 7 -days.       

Also in the UK they have set up "No Cold Calling Zones" similar to neighbor watch type thing, signs are posted in residential areas and participating houses declaring the estate or area as "no cold calling zone" warning that all cold callers details will be taken and reported immediately to the police or local authority.  The signs are available to purchase on line.  I've just ordered a couple of "no cold caller" stickers - hopefully they will be a successful as the "no junk mail" one.


----------



## ladybird (30 Aug 2013)

I have to post on reading this. I have recently gone into the garda station for voter reg stuff and saw a Scam prevention leaflet/ victim assistance all about conmen etc. It is grey and blue (i forget the title) - but it is excellent as it tells people in very plain english to buy NOTHING at the door - ie everyone who tries it is a potential crook. I have an elderly relative and she would horrify you with her naiveity!

Won't listen - or worse - forgets,  and so the leaflet has been a godsend - She read it and now quotes from it and is now suspicious of everyone - as the garda leaflet "told her to be" - It's only taken 10 years or so ....


----------



## kpbryww (30 Aug 2013)

Thank you for that found it on "garda.ie" will centainly reinforce the way to approach this type of scams. 

This is how on found it on the garda site if anybody else is interested.
At the top select Crime prevention  
on the right hand side under "Crime Prevention Advice" > "Personal Safety "scroll down and click on  "Bogus Traders/Callers"


----------



## Crugers (30 Aug 2013)

ladybird said:


> ...is now suspicious of  everyone - as the garda leaflet "told her to be" ....



That's great!


There is one about Bogus Traders & Callers
http://tinyurl.com/qjs4dqk
There is another about Security for the Older Person


And the last one for something to do while you wait for them to arrive after calling 999 or 112


----------



## ladybird (1 Sep 2013)

Very funny


----------



## cmalone (1 Sep 2013)

*Neighbours mother - west dublin- similar experience*

Similar to first post- neighbour's mother recounted exactly same story- guy with teenage son around June- aparently claimed he was from Kerry. Rip off. Started with cleaning gutters and then needs to repair damage to roof... etc etc

He gave her a card with number- will i ask to get copy? or waste of time?


----------



## cmalone (17 Sep 2013)

Appears guy calls back after a few weeks- looking for more work! 

White van reg. 06 WW 6xx


----------



## sakawaja53 (10 Jan 2017)

cmalone said:


> Appears guy calls back after a few weeks- looking for more work!
> 
> White van reg. 06 WW 6xx


I'm filling in the blanks on this guy's reg and I'm guessing it's the same white Renault van? 'Kerry man'
Same scammer is calling to a nieghbors elderly and confused relative, he has been quite threatening. He's charge 'alot' for work not done. Keeps coming back and even offered to drive this person to the bank to withdraw funds.
It seems he's still at it. 
The guard's were informed by the relative but showed little interest.

As nieghbors what can we do? Does anyone have an update on if he's been charged for any of this? Can anyone PM me his name or company name? I have a few details I can share privately- if that is permitted on this site.

It's sad to witness the havoc this guy's causing to wallets and personal safety/security of an elderly person. I'm sure he's making the rounds of similar vulnerable folk, it seems to be his business model.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jan 2017)

This is the type of issue which Conor Pope would love to feature in his programme about dodgy builders: 

[broken link removed]


----------



## sakawaja53 (11 Jan 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> This is the type of issue which Conor Pope would love to feature in his programme about dodgy builders:


Hi Brendan, thanks for the response.
I'm not sure how someone with Alzheimer's would cope with a TV crew.
It may be worthwhile sending along what information I have on this guy's identity, do you think? He could be on their radar as they research the show.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jan 2017)

Hi saka

Yes, contact the programme. They may well find someone else who has been affected.

Brendan


----------



## Anniebee (10 Feb 2017)

Think my father in law has just been done this week by same person. Would really appreciate any details you have.


----------

